# creation d'un model pour mail



## jippe (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je dois créer un modèle avec entête pour mail, pour l'instant tout ce passe bien sauf que je n'arrive pas a insérer une logo ou une photo. 

Créer un modèle avec que du tête fonctionne a merveille mais je souhaiterais lui apporte une touche plus conviviale

est-ce que quelqu'un un sait comment faire ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## schwebb (16 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

Quel OS? 

Si Leopard, dans Mail: nouveau message &#8594; afficher les modèles &#8594; choisir ton modèle &#8594; navigateur de photos &#8594; glisser les photos aux emplacements prévus.


----------



## jippe (16 Janvier 2009)

oui c'est pour envoyer une photo mais moi je veux creer un modele


----------



## Membre supprimé 25234 (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour !

Justement, c'est ce que je viens de faire !
Je vais t'indiquer comment procéder pour créer ton propre modèle. Par contre, tu ne pourras joindre autre chose qu'une image en pièce jointe (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a une solution pour contourner ce problème...).
Et je crois que ça n'est possible qu'à partir de la version 10.4 de l'OS.

Les modèles de Mail sont stockés dans :
_Home - Library - Application Support - Mail - Stationery - Apple - Contents - Resources - Custom - Contents - Resources - _
Ou dans :
_Library - Application Support - Apple - Mail - Stationery - Apple - Contents - Resources - Stationery - Contents - Resources_

Les fichiers "xxx.mailstationery" sont les modèles. Il suffit d'enlever l'extension pour que le fichier devienne un dossier. Le mieux est d'en dupliquer un, de virer l'extension et d'ouvrir le dossier.
Après, ça se complique. En gros, tu dois modifier le fichier "content.html" avec un éditeur de texte ou dreamweaver afin d'obtenir le modèle que tu veux. Les images que tu insères doivent être en .gif, et tu dois indiquer le nom de tes fichiers images dans "Description.plist" (qui s'ouvre avec un éditeur de texte aussi).
Regarde les noms des images dans ton dossier, regarde où elles sont insérées dans le fichier "content.html" et où elles sont citées dans le fichier "Description.plist".
Fais en sorte que les nouvelles images soient bien en .gif dans ton dossier, et qu'elles soient citées dans le fichier "Description.plist".
Tu peux virer les images de l'ancien modèle et les virer de "Description.plist". Tu peux aussi t'en servir comme base pour créer ton modèle personnel.

Une fois terminé, tu rajoute à ton dossier l'extension ".mailstationery", ça devient un fichier que tu n'as plus qu'à déposer dans un des dossiers "Resources" de Mail (cf ci-dessus).
Quitte et relance Mail. Et teste !

Voilà comment j'ai procédé.

Et au risque de me répéter, on ne peut pas joindre autre chose qu'une image en pièce jointe. Mail interdit les pdf notamment. C'est très embêtant et incompréhensible pour moi.
Si quelqu'un a une idée sur la question, voire même une solution pour contourner ce problème...


----------



## skaka (17 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour l'explication.
Je viens de m'en servir pour créer mon modèle personnalisé.
Dans la liste des modèle, je l'ai même mis dans "favoris".
Par contre, comment renommer le mot "papillon" (c'est le modèle de base que j'ai utilisé pour créer le mien) par le mot de mon choix ? J'ai bien cherché dans tous les fichiers, mais je ne trouve pas. Dans un fichier "DisplayName.strings" du dossier langue French, je l'ai trouvé, mais en le renommant, .... ça ne change rien à mon problème :mouais:

Et puis, gros problème quand même de ne pas pouvoir joindre de document à un modèle...
C'est quand même .... complètement absurde !!

Bonne soirée,

Julien


----------



## Membre supprimé 25234 (18 Février 2009)

Pour changer le nom, c'est dans le fichier "Description.plist"
(contenu dans le ".mailstationnery") à la ligne :
    <key>Folder Name</key>
    <string>XXX.mailstationery</string>
Et bien sûr, il faut que tu remplaces les "XXX" par le nom de ton fichier ".mailstationnery".

Puis (mais tu l'as déjà fait apparemment), tu ouvres les fichiers "Display Name.strings",
et à la ligne ""Display Name" = "XXX";
Là aussi, tu remplaces les "XXX" par le nom de ton modèle.

Normalement c'est tout.


----------



## skaka (19 Février 2009)

Ok merci, je vais tester ça


----------



## Mac89david (31 Janvier 2012)

Ok j'ai lu vos posts mais maintenant qu'on est sous Lion, ces manipulations ne sont plus possibles, quelqu'un a un tutoriel ?


----------

